# Training at Burlington PD in 2009



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Attention: Police Officers, Detectives, CJ Students and Public Safety Analysts*

*RE: Criminal Investigations, Homeland Security, Crime Analysis, Intelligence Analysis and Community Policing. *

There will be several highly sought training opportunities at the *Burlington Police Department* in 2009. This is the perfect opportunity to develop a new crime analyst or crime analysis unit within your department. This is also a great opportunity for investigators wishing to greatly increase their investigative skill levels.

*Please **register early so that you do not miss any of these excellent training opportunities!*

*1. IACA - Fundamentals of Crime Analysis*
 When: *February 9 - 13*
 Tuition: IACA Members - Only *$350* / non-members $395 (*Anyone can join MACA for only $35 and get free IACA membership!*)
 More info: http://www.iaca.net/IACATraining.asp?TID=24

*2. Alpha Group - Homeland Security and Terrorism Analysis*
 When: *March 16 - 18*
 Tuition: *$450*
 More info: *http://tinyurl.com/595orl*

*3. Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts - 12th Annual Training Conference*
 *****This program will *not* be in Burlington but I am placing it here because it is a world class training opportunity*****
 Where: The Resort & Conference Center of Hyannis - Hyannis (Cape Cod) Massachusetts
 When: *May 11 - 15*
 Tuition: Only *$335*
 More info: http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/Conference2009/

*4. National Crime Prevention Council (NCPC) - Advanced Crime Prevention through Environmental Design (CPTED)*
 **Basic CPTED is recommended prior to taking this class but is *not* required**
 When: *June 23 - 25*
 Tuition: *$350*
 More info: *http://tinyurl.com/5o9dlj*

*5. Alpha Group - Criminal Investigative Analysis (Psychological Profiling)*
 When: *October 5 - 9*
 Tuition: *$525*
 More info: *http://tinyurl.com/6ar295*

*6. Alpha Group - Statement Analysis, Interview and Interrogation Techniques*
 When: *November 2 - 6*
 Tuition: *$525*
 More info: *http://tinyurl.com/56qu8g*


----------

